
IHOP says it's changing name to IHOb. Huh? - mindcrime
http://money.cnn.com/2018/06/06/investing/ihop-ihob/index.html
======
mindcrime
I hope it's "burritos". International House of Burritos? How could you
possibly go wrong?

